

Unleashing the power of small teams - bootload
http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/AndreasPapathanasis/20150622/246707/Unleashing_the_power_of_small_teams.php

======
StillBored
My personal anecdote on this, is the same. I've worked on teams with less than
a dozen individuals that produced products that were "better" (for any number
of qualifications) than teams run at large fortune 500 computer companies.

And, its not like I was really working any harder than the times I've worked
at large companies on their products. Its just that I was producing probably
10x the code/features because the team had such a clear vision of how the
product worked that most of us could actually debug a problem without actually
looking at the source code.

I don't really think that its a particular talent thing either (aka we weren't
better than the big companies engineers). I just think that a person who wrote
the first version of the code, and spends a couple years polishing it is far
more capable of extending and debugging it than someone who walks in from the
street. Working with a half dozen people also gives one an intimate look at
why decisions were made, and their results.

Even a lot of successful products that today have very large teams were
initially written by small teams that formed the foundations that continue to
this day.

